# My new wheels....



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

My new wheels should be here today....a HUGE THANKS to Mud-Throwers.com. Thanks Matt!!! :rockn: I am getting ITP SS312's to put my 27 inch Zillas on. I have my Silverbacks on SS112's. I will post some picks for you all tomorrow after I get them mounted.

Boot


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

nice man, that combo will definatley loof sweet :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

They came in today...going to have them mounted tomorrow...


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

:showpics:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I will get some up tomorrow.


----------

